#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Angels & Demons >  >  >  Help with a Demon

## Illur

I need to know how to hold a demon inside of you.

----------


## Illur

For 1 1/2 years, before I turn 17, and it isn't important, if you know, please just tell me how to keep it inside of you.

----------


## Illur

If anyone knows how to keep a demon inside of you please just tell me immediately, don't ask for details, don't ask why, I am not trying to spite the demon, just give me a simple answer so I can continue and not have to keep checking back here.

----------


## ArkhamQueen

accepting him

----------


## I-S-O-N

> If anyone knows how to keep a demon inside of you please just tell me immediately, don't ask for details, don't ask why, I am not trying to spite the demon, just give me a simple answer so I can continue and not have to keep checking back here.


How about no?

----------


## devakxes

If you are 18, you can go to the part of the forums that talks about sex magick. There is a post about conjuring demons through semen. You can find a post I wrote about deeply invoking demons.

----------


## Illur

you are a fucking idiot...

----------


## EtuMalku

> you are a fucking idiot...


Who's an idiot? You're the delusional retard that thinks there are demons! LOL!!!

----------


## Light

> you are a fucking idiot...


Please refrain from insults at this forum. 
I suggest you start reading and looking into things. 
No one is spoonfed here.

----------


## Penemue

The demon you are trying to hold inside you has been missed down here, he's my personal foot massager. Please, refrain from attempting to keep my pets. If I have to visit you to collect what is mine, I will be highly put off. It's winter where you are and I really dislike cold weather. You also happen to live near a church and those places give me the creeps! 

Awaiting my pets release,
Penemue

----------


## Aradia

> you are a fucking idiot...


And PLEASE. No cursing. We are ALL adults here, so, let's act like adults.

----------


## devakxes

I like how everyone had their own way of responding to this fellow. Everyone here has a mind.




> all because of a demon that may or may not exists. it is the demon of the mind, repressed anger. fly away emotions, the need to have something greater and more powerful inside one, to be in control , and is it worth cursing our members and intelligent ones at that, because they are putting their knowledge to work in order to help you? Please do as the mods ask refrain from insulting ones who have far greater experience than you and try to be a little grown up about this. Grazie.


Another idea is something written in Gems of The Trial. I don't have the book with me right now, however, I will paraphrase. If you think about the movie the Exorcism, when that movie came out everyone was claiming to becoming possessed. The little girl in that movie was able to be as carnal, as dark, as dangerous as she could possibly be. The desire to release animalistic tendencies from the psyche is great - though it is generally considered immoral. Most satanic ritual plays on this - seeking to release the animalisitic energies and desires deep down in one's psyche. This fellow could have just as easily said ''I need help trying to keep an angel locked away inside of me'' or an elemental, god, etc. 

Instead it ended up being a demon. Why?

If you invoke the demon through visualization while masturbating, it can make the demon trapped within... at orgasm imagining it at the very center of yourself. However, this is also dangerous because it can take control of you on a deeper level unless you are able to focus on your Higher Self... that core part of you that is solely You. It is essentially burying the demon into your sub-conscious. The other way is to do a supreme invocation where you end up preparing your mind, body, and spirit towards the goal at hand. Then you'll have to write a long ass invocation but... I'm not giving the formula out like I normally do. :-)

I am sorry if I am breaking a rule by talking about sex magick here. Forgive me.

----------


## Light

> For 1 1/2 years, before I turn 17, and it isn't important, if you know, please just tell me how to keep it inside of you.



I believe we need to be also mindful of the members age in this case, how and what to reply..

----------


## Corvus Caput

you could always just seal i inside you

----------

